# Secondary infertility - very low sperm count



## vickB (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, I thought I'd post on here in an attempt to offload my frustrations and to see if there is anyone out there that is experiencing anything similar. 

I am 35 and my DH is 37. We have a lovely four year old daughter who we conceived very quickly after 4 months of trying. When she was 2 and a half, we decided to try and give her a brother or a sister. After ttc for 10 months, I got pregnant which was unfortunately a molar pregnancy. After another 7 months of trying, we went through a series of tests which showed that my DH had a very low sperm count (about 1 million in his samples, but the sperm he did have were good swimmers) and our best chance of conception was with ICSI. We went through our first cycle in July/August feeling very positive and I did everything I could possibly do to make it a success, but I got a BFN, which was devastating. 

My consultant has never really given any reason for this low sperm count, he doesn't know whether my DH has always been like this and we were lucky to concieve in the first place, or whether it has just started to dwindle away - we are so confused though because my DH is so healthy, takes care of himself and has a good diet, has never had an illness that could affect his sperm - but we haven't really been given any information - its all just guesswork. 

Both of us don't want to go through another round of IVF/ICSI, because of the effect it had on us and I suppose I'm just wondering if there is anyone else out there who has had similiar experiences/got pregnant with a very low sperm count/could shed some light? I just don't know where to go from here - to try and get on with my life and accept that I probably won't be able to have any more kids or keep the hope alive that I might get pregnant naturally - we have done it before, why can't we do it again? I'm sick of feeling one way one day and the other way the next - my emotions are in full war mode!!

If anyone has any advice, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi VickB

I can completely relate to all you have said even though i my situation is different. My DH sperm is fine but i have the problem (endo) which meant at age 24 i was told i may not have kids but if is was going to to try it very soon and start IVF after 6m of TTC naturally. Luckily i got preg but misscarried at 9w. Then i got preg with DD after 3m- our miracle. Long story short but another op and a miscarriage and now 2.5 years later starting IVF.

It really does feel like life is on hold until you can get pregnant. This is our last ditch attempt at getting pregnant. Pray IVF works but if it doesn't i can't keep on with my life on hold and I'm getting a mirena coil to stop my endo in it's track (hopefully)!!!!!!!!! It will be a sad day but i think it will have to be done. Quick question did you get any frosties?

I'm sorry i can't give any magic answers, i think you just have to make a decision/ plan of action and work out what is going to work and be best for your family. Didn't want to read and run. Good luck hope you get your BFP soon.

Jem xx


----------



## vickB (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Jem, 

Thanks for replying - it really does help to know that there are people out there in a similar situation, with similar frustrations! I'm starting to think my daughter was our little miracle too, which I didn't realise at the time. I just so want to give her a little sibling - I know she would get so much from having a brother or a sister - thats what hurts, I'm sure you know exactly how I feel. 

Really hope the IVF is successful for you. To answer your question no, I don't have any frosties - I only got 5 eggs, four fertilised and the best two were put back and the others weren't good enough to freeze. 

Yep, I don't want to give up hope of getting pregnant naturally, but I can't see how it could happen, he's seeing an accupunturist so perhaps that might help boost things. Fingers crossed for both of us!!


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Evening VickB

I really does hurt especially when they ask for one, like my DD did last night. So i do know how you feel. It's a dagger through your heart. Good luck with your accupuncturist. I have heard it can help. I am having it for that reason through my IVF.

Thanks for the good wishes and I'm sending some back for you

J


----------

